# GSD Coat Length



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Is there a specific age in which the breeder can determine if a puppy will have a long coat? Both the sire and dame are long coated German Shepards. Is 2.5 weeks old too early?


----------



## Majolica (Feb 18, 2015)

Long coat is a recessive gene. If both parents are long coated, ALL of the puppies MUST have long coats.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

dranseth said:


> Is there a specific age in which the breeder can determine if a puppy will have a long coat? Both the sire and dame are long coated German Shepards. Is 2.5 weeks old too early?


My Sting's breeder tells her clients that when the puppies are 4 weeks old, she can determine for sure which ones will have a long coat. She does not breed a sire and dam that are both long coated.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> My Sting's breeder tells her clients that when the puppies are 4 weeks old, she can determine for sure which ones will have a long coat. She does not breed a sire and dam that are both long coated.


I have heard the same from breeder regarding 4 weeks old. The picture I have of Rocco at 4 - 5 weeks you could tell he was going to be a long coat.


----------

